# Go to fucking sleep



## annawrigley

IM LOSING MY MIND!
DOES IT REALLY TAKE 2+ HOURS
REALLY
ARRRRRRRRRRRGH
thats all


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: Know the feeling xxx


----------



## bbyno1

:hugs: Aww..Im having the same with Aliyah because she has a bad cold. It takes me from 8,30 until gone midnight and its really hard :( just walking up and down my room with her x


----------



## LoisP

Totally know the feeling. Getting Shaun to actually accept the fact he's in his bed and it's time to sleep takes about 2-3 hours
:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## stephx

Just :hugs:

Sending Noah 'get to sleep' vibes haha x


----------



## AriannasMama

I know the feeling too. Do you have a white noise machine or anything? Not sure if it would work on Noah as he's older but I know it puts Arianna to sleep better.


----------



## wishuwerehere

We went through the WORST phase when Issy was about 9 months old. It does get better, I promise!


----------



## annawrigley

Hes sleeping like an innocent perfect angel and this post suddenly seems very harsh! But at the time it didnt seem harsh enough! :rofl: In the midst of it, my mum sent me a text asking if I'd be in around 6pm, I replied "Should be, unless i've thrown Noah out the window and got arrested by then." She hasn't replied..... :rofl: Thanks for all your replies xxx


----------



## Neferet

Aww, glad you managed to get Noah off to sleep in the end. =]


----------



## flutterbywing

My eyes have stung for 3 days, nuff said!


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian is the exact same, took me till past midnight to get him to sleep last night. xx


----------



## Jellyt

:hugs:


----------



## xgem27x

Glad he got to sleep in the end :flower:

My twins have been taught to self-soothe since birth, being in SCBU when they were born they didn't get any cuddles when they cried, so when we brought them home they've always slept through the nights (sorry don't mean to sound like I'm bragging or anything) 

It could be something to try and teach Noah, but tbh he's a lot older now so it would be a lot more hard work, but in the long run if he did learn to self-soothe I'm sure both of you would benefit from it! 

Also, get someone to babysit for a few hours and catch up on some sleep hun, you deserve it! :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

You dont sound like you're bragging :flower: I cant imagine how hard it'd be doing the sleepless nights with 2 of them! He used to self soothe really well but then it just all went downhill :nope: xx


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah went down at 8.45 and its only 10 and shes woken up 3 times:dohh:x


----------



## stephx

Yepp just taken Ava an hour of non stop screaming to finally sleep! Gahh it's exhausting! X


----------



## leoniebabey

just as i thought LO was asleep .. WAHHHHHHHHHHHH

1 hour after putting him down. Calpol straight down him and bonjella. Straight back off!
I do think he was in pain though he was very upset and doesnt normally wake :(
poor morgiepie, i hope he isnt teething again, he's actually been a good boy today!


----------



## rjb

Hudson was up every 20minutes until 4am last night. It was insane.


----------



## LoisP

I'm sitting on my bum while OH deals with Shaun not settling tonight.
Last night he teased us by being extremely good, sleeping from 11pm til 8am
But tonight, he doesn't want to sleep, even though he's had a lovely day, and evening, nice relaxing bath, baby lotion massage, scout singing him lullabies, cuddles the lot, is he interested? NO
WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH

But yeah, i'm just on Bnb! It's OH's turn :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Wish Noahs dad would take his bloody turn :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: I know how you feel. My monster is the same and I'm at breaking point with it all x


----------



## mrspeacock

annawrigley said:


> Wish Noahs dad would take his bloody turn :haha:

God, I know the feeling. Dylan's been screaming non stop for about an hour now, and his daddy is sleeping in the next room. SLEEPING. In a room separated from this one by paper thin walls. Unbelievable!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah won't let anybody settle her but me so when she wakes in the night OH can't even help:dohh: All he can do is make a bottle and go back to sleep lol.
Then theres me walking around the room for an hour rocking Aliyah to sleep,only for her to wake up again 30 minutes later!x


----------



## pansylove

But isn't it the best feeling in the world when they finally nod off? :) it makes everything worth it looking at Ari all peaceful and content :)
*it's oh so quiet....* hehe. I think her lullaby music is starting to get into my brain!!! I've gone soft!!!!


----------



## bbyno1

It is lol when i put her down in her cot i literally hold my breath for her not to scream straight away:haha:x


----------



## EffyKat

Adam has started to fight sleep. He'd rather stay up and groan at me. I recommend buying the soothe and glow seahorse made by fisher price. Adam loves it :)


----------



## lucy_x

:hugs: Im not gouing to say "i know the feeling"..because i dont :flower:

Sending noah "sleepy" vibes for you my love!...I hope you get some well deserved sleep soon :hugs:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I wish my mom would sleep through the night again! She's cutting 2 more teeth so she's fighting sleep like hell. :nope:

ETA: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Totally meant Olivia and not my mom. That's what I get for talking and typing at the same time! :dohh:


----------



## xSophieBx

Have u tried controlled crying? I sort of do this with Lily.. I never give in & get her up I just put her dummy in and leave her again.. & then the same process if she starts crying again.. Shes pretty good at going down though but sometimes she wants her dummy to soothe her! & wot bought them nightshows? their wicked. xx


----------



## _laura

EffyKat said:


> Adam has started to fight sleep. He'd rather stay up and groan at me.

Know the feeling, don't think a nights gone by since week 2 where he hasn't fought his sleep then done it throughout the night!
:dohh:


----------



## MissMamma

Oh anna I hear ya! Raphi was up every hour on the dot last night. By the time i've got her settled and i've managed to get back to sleep she's awake again.
and I wish her dad would take his turn too, I know i'm not in the same boat as you on this one but he sits downstairs playing bloody xbox til 3am whilst i'm upstairs rocking, feeding, singing, patting etc etc then he complains at 9am he's too tired to get up with LO and let me have a little lie in coz I literally didnt sleep :growlmad:


----------



## EffyKat

_laura said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> Adam has started to fight sleep. He'd rather stay up and groan at me.
> 
> Know the feeling, don't think a nights gone by since week 2 where he hasn't fought his sleep then done it throughout the night!
> :dohh:Click to expand...

I think they are just so scared they'll miss something. Adam has been awake for 3 hours now he can't keep his eyes open but he's still fighting


----------



## _laura

MissMammaToBe said:


> Oh anna I hear ya! Raphi was up every hour on the dot last night. By the time i've got her settled and i've managed to get back to sleep she's awake again.
> and I wish her dad would take his turn too, I know i'm not in the same boat as you on this one but he sits downstairs playing bloody xbox til 3am whilst i'm upstairs rocking, feeding, singing, patting etc etc then he complains at 9am he's too tired to get up with LO and let me have a little lie in coz I literally didnt sleep :growlmad:

The xbox thing? Are you talking about my OH?! honestly he got home from work, gave max a cuddle and is sat there wit him on his lap playing FIFA! And he plays it til 3am then won't wake in the night cause he's too tired! 
What makes it even worse is it's MY xbox in the first place! :haha:


----------



## SophieGrace

I have this every night with Daisy:\ She Messes Around With Boobie For Ages :| Hope It Gets Better 4 you xx


----------



## jovigirl93

I hear ya! We havent been doing too bad lately just because Emma is sick so we have been spoiling her and letting her sleep with us so she falls asleep better. :dohh: But I feel the same way when we are trying to put her to sleep in her crib and she just screams. Sometimes I just cant take it, I put her in there, make sure shes fine and leave the room then check on her every 5 minutes. Its best for the both of us :) lol


----------



## annawrigley

pansylove said:


> *But isn't it the best feeling in the world when they finally nod off? * it makes everything worth it looking at Ari all peaceful and content :)
> *it's oh so quiet....* hehe. I think her lullaby music is starting to get into my brain!!! I've gone soft!!!!

It makes me feel like running round the room doing a victory dance! :rofl:



Croc-O-Dile said:


> I wish my mom would sleep through the night again! She's cutting 2 more teeth so she's fighting sleep like hell. :nope:
> 
> ETA: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Totally meant Olivia and not my mom. That's what I get for talking and typing at the same time! :dohh:

Lmao! :rofl:



xSophieBx said:


> Have u tried controlled crying? I sort of do this with Lily.. I never give in & get her up I just put her dummy in and leave her again.. & then the same process if she starts crying again.. Shes pretty good at going down though but sometimes she wants her dummy to soothe her! & wot bought them nightshows? their wicked. xx

If I have the energy lol, sometimes it works and he settles back to sleep but sometimes hes just adamant for a bottle. And if im at college in the morning i cant be bothered trying to settle him so just give him a bottle xxx



MissMammaToBe said:


> Oh anna I hear ya! Raphi was up every hour on the dot last night. By the time i've got her settled and i've managed to get back to sleep she's awake again.
> and I wish her dad would take his turn too, I know i'm not in the same boat as you on this one but he sits downstairs playing bloody xbox til 3am whilst i'm upstairs rocking, feeding, singing, patting etc etc then he complains at 9am he's too tired to get up with LO and let me have a little lie in coz I literally didnt sleep :growlmad:

Although its not the same situation, I actually prefer it this way :haha: It is annoying that he's off at uni living the life while I'm here with his naughty baby :haha: But when he does come back he annoys me even more cos he still doesnt do anything so it annoys me that he's there and could be doing it, but doesnt, rather than normal when its just oh well hes not here lets get on with it. Iykwim :haha: xxx


----------



## LoisP

Shaun won't fall asleep unless he's in someones arms. Getting such hard work settling him at night, wish he'd just fall asleep on his own, but he is seriously TOO stubborn for a 6 week old. If he's falling asleep in my arms (but not quite asleep) and I put him in his cot, he'll start screaming. I've even been mean and left him for a bit, but he just doesn't give in, so I have to pick him back up and cuddle him until he's in a deep enough sleep to put him down without him noticing. Any advise (Oh Anna, sorry to just hi-jack your thread :haha:)

:flow:


----------



## annawrigley

Lool, no problem! Noah was the same. They grow out of it I think. Now he'll never fall asleep on me and I wish he still did :( it was lovely x


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> Lool, no problem! Noah was the same. They grow out of it I think. Now he'll never fall asleep on me and I wish he still did :( it was lovely x

So, make the most of it, while it lasts? :haha: x


----------



## JoJo16

alice started sleeping through 2 weeks before her first birthday!! i did controlled crying. i had enough of getting up 10+ times a night just cus she new i would! it took 2 nights!!!! only 2 nights!! before she realised i wasnt joking! should have done it months ago. sometimes she wakes once before i go to bed for her dummy but usually she goes down and doesnt wake untill the morning. 

not rubbing it in just wanted to let u no it does happen eventually :) x


----------



## halas

i learnt never speak to soon everytime i have had some luck with gabrielle or noahs sleep somthing crushes it with teeething or a cold or a milstone thats inspires them not so sleep sadly my almost 2 year old sleeps worst that noah i havnt had a ful nights sleep since i was 28 weeks pregnant with gabrielle


----------



## xgem27x

LoisP said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Lool, no problem! Noah was the same. They grow out of it I think. Now he'll never fall asleep on me and I wish he still did :( it was lovely x
> 
> So, make the most of it, while it lasts? :haha: xClick to expand...

Yeah defo, they do just suddenly stop! I noticed when my twins started being more alert and lifting their heads up and looking around the room was when it happend, now they only sleep in a dark room, in their beds, with no distractions! :) xxx


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah will only sleep on me in the day.
Shes in my arms and i got the laptop on my lap on BNB:haha:x


----------



## AriannasMama

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I wish my mom would sleep through the night again! She's cutting 2 more teeth so she's fighting sleep like hell. :nope:
> 
> ETA: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Totally meant Olivia and not my mom. That's what I get for talking and typing at the same time! :dohh:

That made me LOL. I have that same problem with talking and typing at the same time lol.


----------

